# Tissot Quadrato



## hovvy (Aug 5, 2009)

Recently purchased a Tissot Quadrato on sale. It seems to be a nice looking watch. Have not read any reviews on the forum of this watch as most favoured seems to be the PRC-200. What do you guys think of the quadrato's?


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Almost any other Tissot pales in comparison against the PRC200 Chrono as as far as popularity is concerned. Maybe only the SeaStar1000 and the T-Touch have a thing or two to say about that.

I have read a few times about the Quadrato being an option for those who wants an ala-Tag Monaco without the hefty price tag.
The resemblance stops at the shape of the case. Its much less sportier but a little dressier than the Tag on the whole, imo of coz ...


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

hovvy said:


> Recently purchased a Tissot Quadrato on sale. It seems to be a nice looking watch. Have not read any reviews on the forum of this watch as most favoured seems to be the PRC-200. What do you guys think of the quadrato's?


hmmm... no reviews yet? maybe you're the one make the first for us, mate. :-!

cheers


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

I like the idea of them, but the case size and execution of the dial and numerals prevented me from buying one when I was looking at them at the AD.

If you like the style, and the case size suits you, then I think it's a winner! Please post some photos of your's for us all to enjoy!

Best regards,
Wallace


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Quadrato is a cool watch, I was considering getting one a couple months ago. I still might get the Auto if I find a good deal. Which model did you get? Pics please!


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

I purchased this "vintage" styled one last year. I love it!


----------



## Largo (Feb 6, 2010)

I left the house with the intention to pick up a PRC200, but chose the Quadrato when I tried it on at the local AD, here are a couple shots...

With another hobby, RC nitro engine:










Wrist shot, sized at 6.5:


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

the quadrato is a very stylish watch...I love both the versions that Taylor and Largo have shared, and great pics too guys ....I do actually plan to buy that 'vontage' version some day...the Quadrato was a huge success when it was introduced, I read somewhere...it is a great choice...plz do share pics


----------



## cougaree (Oct 10, 2007)

I wish all the main dial markers are lumed. That would be something... It is certainly a very stylish watch though. Has anyone taken it to swimming?


----------



## gchrisf (May 4, 2010)

I have a Chrono-less Quadrato and I love it.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Largo said:


>


 Gorgeous

Very nice, Largo :-!


----------



## RobLE (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice, quite fancy one of these myself at some point.


----------



## devilians (Jun 2, 2010)

Just got myself one last week and loving it I got the black face with Yellow hands with black rubber strap what a watch for it's price.


----------



## Sinatra's Advocate (Dec 18, 2011)

I am new to this forum. 
Obviously one's cash flow has a bit to do with which watch they purchase.
I have large hands. Larger watches, and at least a 22 mm watch band, for me, is a must.
Anything under 20mm looks feminine; or just too dam small. I need at least a 40mm watch case.
I wanted a Tag Monaco. Out of my price bracket ......for now! The Tissot Quadrato Chrono caught my eye.
It seems like a lot of money to pay for a Quartz watch! I think it is a lot of money for a quartz watch.
I could have bought a Swiss Automatic for the same money. Nothing out there looks as good as this watch
for the money. A Tag is at least four times the money. Why doesn't Tissot make an automatic of the same watch?
It is a good looking watch! It is unfortunate it is not automatic. You can't always get what you want.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sinatra's Advocate said:


> Why doesn't Tissot make an *automatic *of the same watch?
> It is a good looking watch! It is unfortunate it is not automatic. You can't always get what you want.


with Valjoux 7750 (pic courtesy of Internet)


----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello Everybody!


----------



## Nobody1 (Jun 20, 2011)

rcoreytaylor said:


> I purchased this "vintage" styled one last year. I love it!


That's a great look!


----------

